# Cooker and sink lids closing unexpectedly



## Treecatcher (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, on our Nuevo we have a problem with the sink and cooker lids closing without warning. The problem is obviously worse if we park on a down slope but even on the flat it can still happen.

Is there any way to 'stiffen up' the hinges? Or has anyone come up with a satisfactory device to hold the lids open.

We have tried pegs, blu tack etc. but these are liable to failure. Our one guaranteed remedy is to park with the van sloping to the back but it's not ideal.

All suggestions appreciated


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*cooker and sink lids closing*

hi,

we had the same problem on the hobby, and oh screwed a cup hook into the side of the window, so all we have to do ,one half turn and cuphook engaged,turn back open, no more falling bang from a great height,

mags, sometimes the simplest answers work.


----------



## Treecatcher (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply but unfortunately due to the depth of the window frame and the fact that it is plastic we can't screw a cup hook in anywhere that would be useful.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Can I suggest you join (free) and ask on Auto-sleepers owners forum. Google it for the link. Hopefully someone on there may have had the problem and solved it


----------

